# Maxxis Zilla Vs ITP Mudlite XL



## jacusmc18

I am curious what everyone thinks of these two tires and how to they compare

Ready......Go.onder:


----------



## blue beast

Maxxis zilla .. Had them for 8 years on my
Wifes suzuki. Had them on my brute till i traded them for laws. They are a great tire IMO.. Cant say i was impressed with the mudlites though. Id rather have the zillas


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## beepin

+1 on Zillas, good traction and last long. Lots of us here are happy with these tires. Couple of guys here have mudlite and never heard much complain either, main advantage is the weight and doing great on rain and muddy trails. 

What kind of trails you are doing?


----------



## skid

Zillas are better the mudlights IMHO, mudlites seemed to always be getting flats.


----------



## NMKawierider

skid said:


> Zillas are better the mudlights IMHO, mudlites seemed to always be getting flats.


My Mudlite XTRs were that way too...always getting flats.


----------



## BigScitesMoney

I'm torn between the zillas, xtr, bearclaw, bearclaw evo. I just got a 2014 1000 outty max and don't like the stock tires.


----------



## mattman218

I've got zillas on mine and they are great!! Read up on them too, they are one of the lightest mud tires so less rotational weight. Won't strain the motor as much. Chaparal Motorsports is where I got mine, cheapest place I could find.


----------



## Polaris425

The Zilla's are an excellent tire. They tend to dig a little bit in really loose soil though... So be careful in soft bottom creeks.


----------



## CReynoldsMIZ

Ive had mudlights, they are a good all around tire. The zilla's seem to get better reviews. I did have a few plugs in my mudlights. Now on my brute I have Mega Meyhams. 27". I do a lot of creek riding, and I wouldn't probably say they are the best application for that but they do okay. I agree on the comments of digging down in the soft sand, but I almost always can muscle it out with the throttle. In the mud tho, they are insane. Can hardly get them to spin at all, the traction is amazing in the mud.


----------



## jacusmc18

Sorry for the long time no reply. Beepin I ride in Central Florida so lots of sugar sand with deep sloppy mud. I am leaning towards the Zilla's i have heard lots of good reviews. I dont want super aggressive tires but dont want to get stuck all the time also...lol


----------



## 01ssreda4

Zillas are a great all around tire, I've had a couple sets.


----------

